# Berbies at the Gorge



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Not much to report today but we were on the ice (Lost Dog) at 4:30 sat afternoon and headed back around 10:30 that night. We couldn't have asked for better weather but the fish Gods must have been in a bad mood. We've never missed so many fish due to such a light bite but from the evidence we put on the ice it's pretty clear that we needed smaller equipment. My biggest berb was just under 20 inches and the smallest about 10 and all looked like they were sportin the malnurished look. The biggest was a female completely spawned out and what was really weird was the blood line was half the thickness, deep red in color and the full width of the fillets. A Game and Fish cop stopped by to check our licenses and mentioned that someone out in the main body had iced a mack somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 lbs. There were probably ten other tents spread out on the ice so fishing pressure was minimal. Temps only got down to 14 and the wind was slight until just after dark as it died to nothing. "Still a great day on the ice".


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you got out. Nothing besides burbot? Sorry the ones you got were so meager.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

We iced one laker that went about 2-1/2 lbs and had another bigger one break us off.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Good to hear you got some of those rubbery ones out of the lake! Do they really taste like lobster?


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report S4L, glad to hear you found a few. They can sure be light biting fish at times. The burbot we caught were skinny also, I'm sure it was a result of them spawning because the ones we caught on our first trip were fat and full of food. I was also worried about that blood line, so I soaked one of the last batch we cooked in sprite before I fried them and they were fine. For those interested, here is a link to another burbot report from this past weekend.
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bi...view=forum_view_collapsed;;page=unread#unread


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info wp, the GF we spoke with told us he had seen a lot of fish caught in the Buckboard area earlier that day and that the best bite in the area we were fishing was two weeks prior. I'm thinking I'll head up to Sulpher creek next weekend to get a feel for the upcoming tourney, hopefully they haven't closed it to prefishing yet.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I,m heading up later this month. how heavy of a line would you suggest? I,m currently rigged with 4 lb line for panfish.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

McFishin said:


> I,m heading up later this month. how heavy of a line would you suggest? I,m currently rigged with 4 lb line for panfish.


Bug and I were able to land the Bots on 4 lb line, I think your good with what you have.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

We were using 6 and 8 lb test but we also had a couple of poles with 10 and some heavy braided line but we used a 12 lb leader. The problem with the larger burbot is that they snake around at the hole and can break off with lighter line. If you catch any of the larger macks it is also nice to have the heavier line. WH


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

More dead burbot is a good thing. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> More dead burbot is a good thing. I tip my hat to you.


So why don't you join in on the Bash?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > More dead burbot is a good thing. I tip my hat to you.
> ...


I want to, its just the time and money thing standing in my way right now. When is the next bash?


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Puddles said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nibble Nuts":2jxj8m60]More dead burbot is a good thing. I tip my hat to you.
> ...


I want to, its just the time and money thing standing in my way right now. When is the next bash?[/quote:2jxj8m60]
Next year. We are going to make it an annual event.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, hope to make it next year then. I need to take part in the burbot slayin.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I spent some time there this past weekend . My target was to hook up on a 10#er + but I failed . I hooked burbot , bows , macks , and one looked like a koke that broke me off at the hole . Sunday I tore up the bows after some new line on my reel . I did loose one rod&reel to the depths of the Gorge .


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> I spent some time there this past weekend . My target was to hook up on a 10#er + but I failed . I hooked burbot , bows , macks , and one looked like a koke that broke me off at the hole . Sunday I tore up the bows after some new line on my reel . I did loose one rod&reel to the depths of the Gorge .


What area did you fish? Sucks about your rod & reel hope it was a HUGE fish!!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Buckboard area and somewhat Big Bend .


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pics Hellsangler. Glad to hear you got into the burbot. I tip my hat to you as well. Now I need to do my part in the eradication effort.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

MF, I use 6lb excel and it works well. I also prefer the least amount of weight so my plastics will flutter down with a little more action.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Buckboard area and somewhat Big Bend .


Have you fished for the Bots before? Do you know how it is at the Fire Hole for the eels?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I can only dream of breaking a line on a big fish. So far only the wife has been able to accomplish hooking such a monster. It was a big huge catfish. I am getting pretty antsy to get out there and see what I can hook into. Hopefully I will lose a pole to the depths :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I can only dream of breaking a line on a big fish. So far only the wife has been able to accomplish hooking such a monster. It was a big huge catfish. I am getting pretty antsy to get out there and see what I can hook into. Hopefully I will lose a pole to the depths :lol:


Well I have lost many poles, but for the wrong reasons. My dog knocked one into the water and this past summer I had 4 snap on me. Only one of those snaps was caused by a fish, but the rod was old and about to give anyway. I've learned to be more patient when I snag rocks and trees now.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

This was my second season chasin' burbot up at the Gorge .I was there for 4 days to fish and I did fish a lot . I even caught burbot in the daylight but night fall is the best time to chase them . I spent a lot of time chasin' macks this trip but soon went to fishing for bows . I lost a lot of tackle to the bows . Good fightin' fish . I finally resized some pics to post . My biggest burbot was 24", Mack 22" , bow 20" . I lost count of how many fish but sunday my last day I fish half a day and iced 20 bows and 8 macks . I easly caught 20 pup macks the day before but sunday was slower for macks .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, you got some great pictures while you were up there. My favorites are the landscape shots you got of frozen FG. Nice.

I'm glad your trip was full of action. Nice fish, too.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Great pics-beautiful fish, all except that eel lookin thing. Cant wait to kill a few, hope I have the success you did.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pics Hs69, thanks for sharing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the idea you have there of glueing the yardstick to the sled, I am going to have to steal that one from you! Thanks for the pics, I need to get up to the gorge this year!


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not for sure but I think you can buy those yardsticks at Sportsmans. I think you just pull the tape off the back and they stick where ever you put them. I need to get one for my boat but I'm not sure what they cost.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Those sticker rulers are about 3 to 4 bucks if I remember right at Sportmans .


----------

